# Rebranding



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

The discussion of rebranding has been going on for some time now. I'd like to formally open discussion. There is no timeline, and nothing is going to happen *before XenForo 2.0.0* comes out -- so probably not this year.

The most requested names by far have something to do with Kiwis. It's a really adorable name. So I'll start the suggestion list off with that.

*Suggestion List*
atsimu.com
kiwifarms.net
lolcow.kiwi
sperg.club


----------



## spaps (Nov 6, 2014)

Eh, I don't care. It's not like this is a Chris board anymore.


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 6, 2014)

exceptionalindividuals.com


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Forums


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally like The Kiwi Farm.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe I'm just a lazy bastard but I think if it ain't broke don't fix it. I'm fine either way, but I don't see why it should be changed.

If it does change, definitely Kiwi Forums though.


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2014)

Do we really want to be associated with a bunch of sheep-fuckers though?


----------



## Surtur (Nov 6, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> I personally like The Kiwi Farm.


This, The Kiwi Farm is dabes.


----------



## SmugTomato (Nov 6, 2014)

Saney said:


> Do we really want to be associated with a bunch of sheep-fuckers though?


As an Australian, this would fluster me greatly.




Cunt.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 6, 2014)

"The Cow Compendium"? Because we're an archive of lolcow antics and it _kind of_ rolls off the tongue a bit?


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm split between the Kiwi Farm and Kiwi Forums.  It could go either way for me.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 6, 2014)

if you get upset over the name change you're just as autistic as Chris when he chimped over Sonic's arms turning blue.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 6, 2014)

Saney said:


> Do we really want to be associated with a bunch of sheep-fuckers though?


This is true, we might get deported there by our government. ick


----------



## Datiko (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the url and everything should remain the same. The rebranding proposed in the x post is otherwise ok.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms. With a logo drawn by one of our resident artists- preferably of a derpy Kiwi wearing a Classic Chris shirt or something similar as a nod to where we came from.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

If we _do_ go with "Kiwi Farms"...


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2014)

I think this is an excellent idea and that Kiwi Farms is probably one of the best titles we could choose.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Kiwi Farms. With a logo drawn by one of our resident artists- preferably of a derpy Kiwi wearing a Classic Chris shirt or something similar as a nod to where we came from.



Chris' shirt, Jace's sunglasses, and Goldie's mullet.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Chris' shirt, Jace's sunglasses, Goldie's mullet.



And A-Log's top hat.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 6, 2014)

If the forums get renamed "Kiwi" whatever, are new members expected to get the reference right off the bat? It would help to have a summary so they can see the reasoning behind the name.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Kiwi Farms. With a logo drawn by one of our resident artists- preferably of a derpy Kiwi wearing a Classic Chris shirt or something similar as a nod to where we came from.


Null stated that if this was to happen we'd have a variable logo with text being the same but there being an image that would change like the random.txt.

I'd like a Kiwi dressed in different attire like the Vaultboy in Fallout 3. But depending on which forum you're in (ie: Chris's boards, Jace's boards, offtopic, video games, deep thoughts) etc he'd have a different outfit, and specific popular threads (IE: Wizardchan) would have a specific outfit.

It would really encourage community participation especially with the possibility of art contests. Someone could create a template and people could submit art for specific boards/threads.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> If the forums get renamed "Kiwi" whatever, are new members expected to get the reference right off the bat? It would help to have a summary so they can see the reasoning behind the name.



If they didn't get it, it would be a quick thing to explain it to them. It could be something of a small tradition. Sort of like the regular "Oh, so THIS is what that clicking sound is" sort of thing we get from new folks in chat regularly.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Fags


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Null stated that if this was to happen we'd have a variable logo with text being the same but there being an image that would change like the random.txt.


Why not have the logo switch between Kiwi's drawn by all the artists on the forum?


----------



## lunac (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms, please!


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms is by far my first choice.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Kiwi Farms. With a logo drawn by one of our resident artists- preferably of a derpy Kiwi wearing a Classic Chris shirt or something similar as a nod to where we came from.





Spoiler: I like this one, actually














hurrhurrhurr said:


> Chris' shirt, Jace's sunglasses, and Goldie's mullet.





Spoiler: Ehhhh


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

Those are both the best thing ever.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm thinking milking lolcows, or internet trainwreckspotting. Or lolcowspotting. What, I really like the movie. 

I like kiwi farms/forum too.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Those are both the best thing ever.



I think it might look better if we just had a separate kiwi for Jace and GK, though. Mixing them all up just makes it look like nothing at all, though if I wanted to go totally overboard I could give him TJ's teeth and what's-his-face's butt-chin.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 6, 2014)

a-loggers anonymous


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Nov 6, 2014)

As long as it has Kiwi in the name, I'm totally fine with it!


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I think it might look better if we just had a separate kiwi for Jace and GK, though. Mixing them all up just makes it look like nothing at all, though if I wanted to go totally overboard I could give him TJ's teeth and what's-his-face's butt-chin.



Kiwis for all!


----------



## Surtur (Nov 6, 2014)

Staff should all have Kiwi avatars.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

What was the source of "Kiwi" again?  I remember when it first came up, I just forgot who called it that and in what context (although obviously it's a malapropism of "CWCki.")


----------



## Ca Ira (Nov 6, 2014)

I vote for "Christian 'Christopher' 'Ricardo' Weston Chandler's Sonichu & Rosechu Emporium of Cwcville, Virginia."


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> What was the source of "Kiwi" again?  I remember when it first came up, I just forgot who called it that and in what context (although obviously it's a malapropism of "CWCki.")


EDIT: I stand corrected, it's something Tyce said.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 6, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> It's something Jace said



Which is why it sucks


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> It's something Jace said


Oh.  Well, that seals my vote for me.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am seriously just fine with keeping things the way they are, for the time being. I mean we had this huge shocker yesterday were Chris' recent online life turned out to be pretty much the Matrix, but that doesn't mean we should already re-brand. If you ask me we should just keep the forum the way it is, because nothing really changed if you think about it. A shitty hidden forum got closed and we discovered some depressing skeleton's in Chris' closet, but that's about it.

That being said, I don't mind the Kiwi related suggestions. Mrs. Satan already knows the forums I am active on as "Kiwi Forum", for what it's worth. It wouldn't be too big a change from what we're doing now, but I seriously doubt it's necessary.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

@champthom, @Satan and I were tossing around the name "Chris 'n Friends" a few weeks ago.  Satan pointed out that it has the benefit of, "Sounding Hasbro ."


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 6, 2014)

@Cuddlebug, @Holdek See, _this_ is what I was talking about. For instance...



> "Kiwi Forums" is a reference to an event centered around Parkourdude91. During 2013, he had gone missing and while this was happening, one of his friends, Tyce, who we follow by extension due to his extensive involvement in pk's life, discovered the forum and registered here, making grammatically nonsensical posts designed to call us out and shit talk us (the prevailing theory is that he came here while under the influence of marijuana). One statement that stood out and become something of a forum meme was "fudck u kiwi forums", a corrupted misspelling of "fuck you cwcki forums".



It's not necessarily a good thing, I imagine, if members who were present for this aren't even sure of the source themselves. I'd prefer people just getting here to get the correct information.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> @champthom, @Satan and I were tossing around the name "Chris 'n Friends" a few weeks ago.  Satan pointed out that it has the benefit of, "Sounding Hasbro ."



Reminds me more of this...







EDIT: Here's a version of the kiwi without clothes/accessories, btw, in case you wanted it, or if you wanted to add your own stuff or whatever.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 6, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> @Cuddlebug, @Holdek See, _this_ is what I was talking about. For instance...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily a good thing, I imagine, if members who were present for this aren't even sure of the source themselves. I'd prefer people just getting here to get the correct information.


Its kind of a meme more than anything. The source does not have to be correct, its just the most commonly used "alternate" name for the forum. Even The Golken Knight called us "The Kiwi Farm" in a post.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi farm or bust.

Seriously, _There are no better names_ and I would rather this place forever be called the Cwcki Forums if any other name is brought up.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 6, 2014)

Woody Chan said:


> Kiwi farm or bust.
> 
> Seriously, _There are no better names_ and I would rather this place forever be called the Cwcki Forums if any other name is brought up.



We could call it Cwcki Forums forever, to honor the Godfather of Lolcows forever. We can still change the contents, shift the focus. But I love the Chris smileys and emotes too much and I'm a nostalgic bastard.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

Satan said:


> We could call it Cwcki Forums forever, to honor the Godfather of Lolcows forever.



*CWCKI FORUMS FOREVER*


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

When I do pick up a 2nd domain I will hack the form a bit.

If you access it from the new URL, you'll get the standard index page.
If you access it from the CWCkiForums.com, you'll see a modified view that only has the Chris boards, displayed as they are now.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> Reminds me more of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that you added this, it allows for people to make their own kiwi forums avatar.

Also because of Garfield and Friends. Orson ftw


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Staff should all have Kiwi avatars.


 
Only on the condition that my kiwi wears MJOLNIR armour.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

Saney said:


> Only on the condition that my kiwi wears MJOLNIR armour.



I'll admit, it could've turned out a LOT worse...


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I'll admit, it could've turned out a LOT worse...


Trickie you're like a god among kiwi artists


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Nov 6, 2014)

Queeftalk


----------



## jackopalkia (Nov 6, 2014)

how about
The Barn?
Come in to the barn for a yarn about are lolcows.. ye ha...

I am just going to kill myself now


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 6, 2014)

My question is, if we change the site name, will you still be able to access the site by typing CWCki into google? Like, will you get a redirect to the Kiwi Forums?
Sorry, not a tech guy. All for the name change, provided that we keep the Chris emotes.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2014)

Randall Fragg said:


> My question is, if we change the site name, will you still be able to access the site by typing CWCki into google? Like, will you get a redirect to the Kiwi Forums?
> Sorry, not a tech guy. All for the name change, provided that we keep the Chris emotes.


Null said in chat (iirc) that he's conceptualizing a middle ground for people who want the Cwckiforums and people who want the kiwi forums. And that "cwckiforums" would redirect to the Chris boards and "kiwiforums" would go to the home page of the forums.

Something like that, feel free to correct me Null.


----------



## Strewth (Nov 6, 2014)

I like the name Kiwi Farms, regardless of the origin. It's simple, and Kiwis are all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Null said in chat (iirc) that he's conceptualizing a middle ground for people who want the Cwckiforums and people who want the kiwi forums. And that "cwckiforums" would redirect to the Chris boards and "kiwiforums" would go to the home page of the forums.
> 
> Something like that, feel free to correct me Null.





Null said:


> When I do pick up a 2nd domain I will hack the form a bit.
> 
> If you access it from the new URL, you'll get the standard index page.
> If you access it from the CWCkiForums.com, you'll see a modified view that only has the Chris boards, displayed as they are now.



The Google point is _absolutely poignant_, though. I do not want to lose the Google pagerank. There's a lot of other Kiwis to fight against.


----------



## champthom (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> @champthom, @Satan and I were tossing around the name "Chris 'n Friends" a few weeks ago.  Satan pointed out that it has the benefit of, "Sounding Hasbro ."



This is my preferred name BUT everyone seems to like Kiwi Forums and I do like kiwi birds. Not like, a lot, but they're a wonderful bird even if they are flightless. It's also nice that it's a more organic name, coming from a bit of a joke.


----------



## Strewth (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> The Google point is _absolutely poignant_, though. I do not want to lose the Google pagerank. There's a lot of other Kiwis to fight against.



I hadn't even thought about that.
So you'd be better changing it to something more related to lolcows to increase the chance of somebody stumbling upon the site?


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I'll admit, it could've turned out a LOT worse...


 
And this is why you're my favourite member. Don't tell Absinthe.


----------



## Mister Lister (Nov 6, 2014)

I love the Kiwi Farms name.

I can already imagine people referring to lolcow general as the cattle market or milking shed.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Nov 6, 2014)

Qwekie Kiwi Farms


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Forums I think would be best.  It sounds close to the original name, it's become a bit of a name outside of the site already. Kiwi farm might get us traffic from confused people that just want to get some produce, or want to breed small flightless birds. 

The problem is because Kiwis stands for fruit_s_, birds and New Zealanders, things might get confusing for people searching. So yeah...something to consider.

I dunno if tying something else to it would make it clearer. Kiwi Forums: _Something something _lolcows.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

we want randos to wander in. shit would be hilarious. kiwi is great.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Nov 6, 2014)

In my opinion, Kiwi Forums is better than that goldieism "Kiwi Farm".

A while ago, Null stated that the forum logo will be unique for all subforums. Maybe the forum logo should be displayed as "Kiwi Farm" when you browse the GK threads.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 6, 2014)

CWC's Pokésite 4

Or Kiwi Farms. Whatever.

Just be sure to come up with a suitably withering term for people who joined after the name change, so that comparative oldfags like me can turn up from time to time and call people it.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Nov 6, 2014)

If you asked me a week ago, I'd have said let things be... But with recent information coming to light... Yeah.  I want this.  Let's be kiwi farms.

If Chris is led to believe his forum is gone... I could call that a bonus.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 6, 2014)

I like "Kiwi Forums" better than "Farms". I always thought the whole cow/milk/farm metaphor was kind of lame. Either way, I'm a kiwi respecter.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 6, 2014)

I like the Kiwi Forums name, but I get this feeling the name would draw wayward New Zealanders, ornithologists, and NZ fruit farmers. But that would give me a whole new audience to sell on the SCRAPS System. And chicks from NZ are teh hotness. So go for it.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 6, 2014)

As long as the Chris emoticons and the awesome Sonichu comic background stays, I don't have a problem with the name change to either Kiwi Forums / Kiwi Farm although I prefer *Kiwi Forums* greatly to Kiwi Farm.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 6, 2014)

Are we still going to keep the "Where no shit is too minor" tag-line?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 6, 2014)

I say we rename it The Pickle Factory and give tully another heart attack when he comes back


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't really care if we change the name. If we do, I like Kiwi Farms or Kweaky(/Queaky) Forums


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farm singular.
Also people have mentioned a wish to keep the chris emotes, maybe we could in the context of "lolcow emotes" and get people to make emotes of TJChurch (an emote version of the photo we have of him would be beautiful I think) and Golday and more Jace, etc


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love the idea of rebranding but I don't get why everyone is afraid of de-emphasizing Chris. You can't de-emphasize him, he's the Once and Future OPL and he's immortalized. We may all follow different people here but I don't think anyone can argue that no one will ever be as infamous as him. 

That being said, I wish I joined years ago when I first started reading the CWCki about 6 years ago...


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Forums. I'd rather it wasn't Farm, but my jimmies won't be rustled if it's Farm.


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd like for it to be called Kiwi Forums. I don't mind the rebranding since I don't follow Chris so much.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms makes me laugh every fucking time I read it but the important part of a brand name is that the meaning, implications, and style are all very obvious to newcomers at first glance, because most people do not give more than one glance at something before they disregard it as "Gay" and go back to jacking off to hentai or browsing EBay for paintball guns.

I.E. you want to read the title and immediately get "oh this is something I may be interested in hmm yes verily much I will register the account now" not "what the fuck is some farming website doing with sonic webcomics as the background"

this is why as hilarious as it is, we are already way too much of an in-joke hugbox culture (seriously what the fuck) and I think if we rebrand it should be something that stands the test of time long after "KIWI FARMS" stops being funny (and it will, trust me) - Null mentioned trying to register a domain like dailydo.se or something a while back, something like that would be great... Ideally we need to be accessible enough that enough new people will join, therefore keeping the community from going stagnant+ flushing out the possibility of a hugbox while also makign sure we brand carefully enough that we don't attract Tyce-tier retards, or if we do, that we ban them immediately and laugh at them forever

here's a few examples of what I'm talking about, just random bullshit I thought off the top of my head, probably really bad ones but probably illustrate the "theme" I'm going for

autismranch.com
cowranch.com
dailydo.se
villageofidiots.com
laughatcrazypeople.edu
Dollars2009.gov

shit like that

Then again you run into the problem that, well, there is no word for what we are doing. "Lolcow" is the most accepted one but it isn't perfect and isn't 100% accepted. When I have to explain this shit to people I just say it's a form for "crazy youtube idiots" becuase there is literally no word to describe what we are fucking doing. So it's tempting, given that, to just make up some nonsense like KIWI FARMS. However that being said I think something like "daily dose" is probably the closest of what we're looking for


----------



## Arctic (Nov 6, 2014)

It would be crazy if we actually decided to name ourselves after the misspellings of a dyslectic stoner. But I'm 100% in favor!


----------



## Zim (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm on board with Kiwi Forums as well. 

Chris doesn't feel like the main focus of this board anymore. Granted, I'm still waiting for his "end game" or what have you but this forum seems to be attracting more people interested in cows other then Chris. I think rebranding is a good idea for board growth.


----------



## applecat (Nov 6, 2014)

I think if we're going to rename the forum, we mightas well go in a more subtle direction than laughingatthementallydisabled.gov. I'd put my vote to something that can at least pass as a "normal" forum.


----------



## Metal_Heavy19 (Nov 6, 2014)

While it appears I'm in the minority, I would like it to stay as the cwiki forums. I love Chris and all the entertainment he has given me over the years. I read about other lolcows (how about that Raven, lol?) but Chris is the only one I actually care about. I think while people are upset about a slowing down of interesting cocks, I am still pretty interested in the continued documentation of possibly one of the most documented men of the 21st century. I suppose I understand the need for a larger userbase  but to me it almost feels like we're dumping our steady squeeze for the next hot piece of lolcow to come sauntering to the forums and that makes me sad. Another thing I find strange is as soon as Chris decides he's transgendered all of a sudden all this talk of nuking Sonichu.com and changes to the forums start.....perhaps just a coincidence.

I know the coming changes are inevitable and I'll still no doubt be here everyday but nonetheless I am sadden by fading away of our glorious OPL. It would appear old Neil Young was correct when he surmised:
"It's better for a lolcow to burnout than to fade away. The king is gone but he's not forgotten."


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

applecat said:


> I think if we're going to rename the forum, we mightas well go in a more subtle direction than laughingatthementallydisabled.gov. I'd put my vote to something that can at least pass as a "normal" forum.


Laughingatthementallydisabled.gov wasn't a real suggustion, I was obviously being facetious about some of those... but in all seriousness we are not a normal forum and will never be due to the nature of our shared interest. False advertising won't solve the problem. We might as well be upfront about it. Yes there are some people who treat this like it's a fucking social club and never even mention lolcows, but they're mostly a weird, smelly minority.

At it's heart this forum is about crazy people doing funny things. Might as well be upfront about that.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> and I think if we rebrand it should be *something that stands the test of time long* after "KIWI FARMS" stops being funny (and it will, trust me)





THE WRITERS said:


> I think something like *"daily dose"* is probably the closest of what we're looking for



 ???



Metal_Heavy19 said:


> I am sadden by fading away of our glorious OPL"


Chris isn't fading away, not by a longshot. He's gotten himself wrangled into 5 different episodes of crazy antics that would've been classified as sagas in the time long since past.



Metal_Heavy19 said:


> to me it almost feels like we're dumping our steady squeeze for the next hot piece of lolcow to come sauntering to the forums and that makes me sad.


Yeah, trying to shit-can CWC in favor of some Dumblr SJWs and DA autists with their made-up problems would make this site Oh Internet-tier, but I don't think the situation is as dramatic as people are making it out to be. That said, I don't even know why this site would need to appeal that much to people who can't be arsed to do some research on what this site is about.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

Darky said:


> Kiwi Forums. I'd rather it wasn't Farm, but my jimmies won't be rustled if it's Farm.


It's a dairy farm.  Got Lulz?


----------



## applecat (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> Laughingatthementallydisabled.gov wasn't a real suggustion, I was obviously being facetious about some of those... but in all seriousness we are not a normal forum and will never be due to the nature of our shared interest. False advertising won't solve the problem. We might as well be upfront about it. Yes there are some people who treat this like it's a fucking social club and never even mention lolcows, but they're mostly a weird, smelly minority.



Laughingatthementallydisabled.gov might not have been a real suggestion, but it definitely was a real joke.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Nov 6, 2014)

I liked the name ATSIMU as a potential new name for the forums. Katsu suggested it a while ago with autismexposed.com as a possible new name, but I like the former far better. It's a subtle nod to the forum's origins that also refers to its general focus: sheer, unadulterated autism that almost breaks the limits of human understanding.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Clown Doll said:


> ??


What i mean about that is, "daily dose" is a weird pop culture colloquialism that can apply to basically anything. Therefore we don't have to define what the "dose" actually is (solving the problem I mentioned earlier) because everyone uses the term to mean fucking anything. However the second you read the front page you will immediately understand that the dose is lethal, concentrated autism and then it will all "click" or something.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

"daily doze" cause they all boring now


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> autismranch.com
> cowranch.com
> dailydo.se
> villageofidiots.com
> ...


kiwiforu.ms
kiwifarms.net

I don't know whether any site names with Monserrat's domain name .ms can be registered, though.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> What i mean about that is, "daily dose" is a weird pop culture colloquialism that can apply to basically anything. Therefore we don't have to define what the "dose" actually is (solving the problem I mentioned earlier) because everyone uses the term to mean fucking anything. However the second you read the front page you will immediately understand that the dose is lethal, concentrated autism and then it will all "click" or something.



I'll concede that it's possible "Kiwi Farm/Forums" will wear thin down the line, but I'd rather rename the forums something that was funny once but lost its luster than name it something like "daily dose", which isn't really all that interesting to begin with.


----------



## Petronella (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd like to suggest that, in the event of a name change that may be confusing to newcomers, there should be some kind of FAQ page or sticky thread explaining the name and its origins.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I'll concede that it's possible "Kiwi Farm/Forums" will wear thin down the line, but I'd rather rename the forums something that was funny once but lost its luster than name it something like "daily dose", which isn't really all that interesting to begin with.


The goal isn't to be interesting, it's to be simple to understand and very indicative of the overall feel of the thing you're trying to promote.



Petronella said:


> I'd like to suggest that, in the event of a name change that may be confusing to newcomers, there should be some kind of FAQ page or sticky thread explaining the name and its origins.


This defeats the purpose of a brand name, which inherently should be self-explanatory.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 6, 2014)

Google
Yahoo
Amazon
eBay

Don't really agree that non-descriptive names are a barrier to growth...


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

atsimuspeaks.edu


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

@Null think of all the autism you will upset if you go through with this


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> Google
> Yahoo
> Amazon
> eBay
> ...


They are self-descriptive, because they're so well known you literally cannot find anyone in America who doesn't know what those things are immediately. Hint: we don't have that advantage.



CatParty said:


> @Null think of all the autism you will upset if you go through with this


People are going to find something to be upset about anyway regardless of anything the staff does, that's what happens on Da Forumbz

The best we can do is hope to please the majority, we can't ever please everybody, and we can't be paralyzed by fear of not pleasing everybody because that's just resigning to being suicidally stagnant.


----------



## applecat (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going to point out that "daily dose" sounds like a godawful Buzzfeed/viralnova/upworthy etc knockoff.

Although I'm sure naming all of the topics stuff like "You won't BELIEVE what happens when Chris' piercing gets infected!" will increase pageviews, so there's that.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

"10 reasons why chris is a lolcow YOU HAVE TO SEE #5"


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Names don't decide the core culture, userbase does. Userbase isn't going to switch to Buzzfeed comments if we change the name. In fact, the only thing that changing the name will influence at all is whether new people will want to associate with us. If the name is descrptive enough, they will look further and see the core culture, which they will hopefully appreciate.

Absolutely nobody is going to see "Kiwi Farms" and think "Hmm, this must be an interesting and informative forum which has to do about funny Internet personalities" unless they already know what the Kiwi Forums are which defeats the entire purpose.

Don't put so much meaning into a name. The name is just a representation of what's inside.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

CatParty said:


> "10 reasons why chris is a lolcow YOU HAVE TO SEE #5"


That makes me wish the forums put together a fun little tabloid magazine like every two weeks or so that summed up everything that happened with all the main cows and noteworthy other cows. 

That'd be really fun.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

"23 things only a person from ruckersville will understand"


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> Names don't decide the core culture, userbase does. Userbase isn't going to switch to Buzzfeed comments if we change the name.



Says who? I know I would. It'd be a running gag.


----------



## applecat (Nov 6, 2014)

"Null thought he could rebrand the forums without triggering everyone's autism, but he never expected THIS to happen!"


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickie said:


> Says who? I know I would. It'd be a running gag.


We already do that though, it's called Discussion


----------



## Luna (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> autismranch.com
> cowranch.com
> dailydo.se
> *villageofidiots.com*
> ...


that's probably the best option out of those domains. You would probably want to avoid using something with autism in the name because that's going to wind up drawing a lot of defensive autistic people to the site when they're looking for something like Wrong Planet, or people who want to defend the autists from the "internet hate machine."


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

"you have got to see what sega did to sonic's arms!"


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

CatParty said:


> "you have got to see what sega did to sonic's arms!"


Stop tempting me to do this


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> They are self-descriptive, because they're so well known you literally cannot find anyone in America who doesn't know what those things are immediately. Hint: we don't have that advantage.
> 
> 
> People are going to find something to be upset about anyway regardless of anything the staff does, that's what happens on Da Forumbz
> ...


Yes, I forgot that Google started as findstuff.com and only changed to a nondescriptive name once everyone knew what they did. Oh wait...

Seriously though, "CWCki Forums" is both confusing on the eye and only tangentially describes what goes on here. Three thousand people still managed to find it.

I agree that it's impossible to please everyone, and that indecision should be avoided. However I'd argue that preserving the feel of the current community should take precedence over appealing to hypothetical newcomers. Unless the majority of people here want a marked cultural change, that is.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 6, 2014)

Since we pretty much just wade around in strange and unusual people here, I suggest The Oddballpit as a potential name.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> I agree that it's impossible to please everyone, and that indecision should be avoided. However I'd argue that preserving the feel of the current community should take precedence over appealing to hypothetical newcomers. Unless the majority of people here want a marked cultural change, that is.


"Marked cultural change"?

Dude what do you think is going to happen? We're literally talking about changing the domain name, not a Communist revolution. It will change absolutely nothing about anything except for the arbitrary sentimental value you hold in your head, which, frankly, is up to you, not us.

You're conflating cultural values of a forum with it's outward representation to the uninitiated. They are_ not _the same thing.

Also what is hypothetical about newcomers? They clearly exist. They come in every day. Nobody is lobbying for a cultural change.

Stop obsessing over words so much. Look at the meaning behind the words, then decide.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh man, naming it Kiwiforums is going to troll the fuck out of kiwi enthusiasts.


----------



## CasualWhimsicott (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farm sounds like a great name! I approve of it.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

cwckiforums2butthurtboogaloo.org


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 6, 2014)

Name it after Commando or else I'll resign and leave forever. If it still says "CWCki Forums" in 11 hours (that's how much time Matrix had to rescue Chenny) then I'll post "this was the last time" and then Champ replies "until the next time!" and then I say, while We Fight for Love plays, "..........no chance."


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Chris' shirt, Jace's sunglasses, and Goldie's mullet.



I approve of this.


----------



## Mitsunari (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farm sounds adorable, I'm all for it.


----------



## Sadcake (Nov 6, 2014)

I do not like kiwi forums. It sounds....TOO cute.


----------



## RetardBus (Nov 6, 2014)

I really like the idea of "Village of Idiots" that DeagleDad posted in this thread earlier. It describes the lolcow phenomenon pretty accurately. Modern village idiots. Another good potential name might be "LoonyBin.com" "TheLoonyBin.com" or even "The Loony Bin Forums". It only makes sense considering we're a forum that discusses the antics of crazy people and just about anything crazy, and it leaves room for new people to find us.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> "Marked cultural change"?
> 
> Dude what do you think is going to happen? We're literally talking about changing the domain name, not a Communist revolution. It will change absolutely nothing about anything except for the arbitrary sentimental value you hold in your head, which, frankly, is up to you, not us.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing: if the forums are given a name that's intended to sum up what happens here, _that requires a clear, narrow definition of what happens here _.

As you acknowledge, different groups of people have different uses for this site. Picking a descriptive name based on one particular use sends a very strong message that this is the "correct" use.

As a somewhat hyperbolic example: atsimu.com sends a different message to unclenullshugbox.org.

Basically, I'd prefer a neutral name like Kiwi Farms.

I talk of hypothetical new users because the name chosen will have some effect on the users who come here. kicktheautistic.com would attract some people who wouldn't join unusualpsy.ch - and vice-versa.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> When I do pick up a 2nd domain I will hack the form a bit.
> 
> If you access it from the new URL, you'll get the standard index page.
> If you access it from the CWCkiForums.com, you'll see a modified view that only has the Chris boards, displayed as they are now.



You should make sure to link to the other URL at the top of each, so newcomers don't get confused. "Maybe you were looking for Chris-chan? cwckiforums.com", "Maybe you're looking for a different kind of lolcow? kiwifarms.com" or something.


----------



## Metagross (Nov 6, 2014)

If this forum changes to something "Kiwi" related, I also volunteer to draw kiwi icons/art for anyone who wishes.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> Here's the thing: if the forums are given a name that's intended to sum up what happens here, _that requires a clear, narrow definition of what happens here _.
> 
> As you acknowledge, different groups of people have different uses for this site. Picking a descriptive name based on one particular use sends a very strong message that this is the "correct" use.


Call me crazy but "talking about lolcows" seems like the correct use for an Internet forum devoted to lolcows, which was founded specifically for the purpose of talking about lolcows, where all of the people are intimately aware of the nature of lolcows.

Most people _do_ gradually grow to stray from that core focus, and occasionally post here just to "talk to the web homiez" or whatever, play forum games, do social things yes, but that's not the core reason they come here in the FIRST place - logically, it CAN'T be the core reason they come here, in the same way that if you knew nothing about cars, you wouldn't go to a car enthusiast forum just to "hang out and chill". Remember that all words are just representatives of subjective meaning, and the meaning of a brand name is ONLY relevant to uninitiated newcomers. To the existing userbase, it is meaningless, because they have already formed their own "meaning" which supersedes anything we could come up with because it's in their heads, not ours. This is empirical logic.

We aren't excluding anything by promoting our core focus, because the people who come here to talk about shit other than lolcows have already shown that they don't give a fuck what the core focus is, they're going to talk about other stuff anyway, even if it isn't the core focus - and that's totally fine and nobody has a problem with that, that's in fact the entire reason we set up the Off-Topic boards.

Having your community derail from the stated core focus (whether it be lolcows, matchbox cars, or video games or anything) and just spend time talking with each other, even if it isn't about the core focus of the site, is an inevitable consequence of the way human beings interact within communities. Changing the name of the site isn't going to change that. It can't change that.

Sometimes a name is just a name. Would anyone _actively refuse_ to shoot the shit in Off-Topic if we changed the name? Would you really _stop posting here_ if we called it something else? I fucking doubt it, because you've already (presumably) formed connections and relationships with other users, which will continue to persist regardless of the name of the site. Nothing we can do is going to change that. I think you are _vastly _overestimating the amount of power the staff and administrative changes have over the "forums culture", and vastly underestimating the user base's perseverance and stubbornness despite anything we could ever do.

I literally do not give a fuck what we name the forum because I will still post here anyway even if it is named CHILDPORN.GOV, I just think that whatever we do, we need to make the decision based on logic, not reactionary emotion.

I don't mean to sound like a know-it-all, but a lot of your fears are based on things that are totally speculative and based on, well, your feelings - I think a lot of that comes from a fundamental misunderstanding of what branding actually does and doesn't do (as well as how communities form and function) and I think you need to step back and look at it from a purely logical perspective because you're coming off as a little hysterical.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't see a big problem with Kiwi Forums/Farms. Yes, we might be confused with the people, bird or the fruit but we can change our tag line to "not affiliated with the bird or the fruit." Would New Zealanders be looking for a forum for New Zealanders? Do New Zealanders need a forum, isn't there not a lot of them? Are they even real? 
As for new people won't find us I'm not worried about that, Sonichu.com will still have a link, /cow/ will still talk about us, and lolcows would still find us from googling themselves. 
I think the rebranding should happen given the new information we know about Chris. The last thing we want is that Chris does something actually newsworthy and some reporter is like "And there's a whole forum of Cyberbullies out to get him, even the title is named after him."


----------



## klystron (Nov 6, 2014)

Quick-E-Mart


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 6, 2014)

CWCWiki Forums


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> Call me crazy but "talking about lolcows" seems like the correct use for an Internet forum devoted to lolcows, which was founded specifically for the purpose of talking about lolcows, where all of the people are intimately aware of the nature of lolcows.
> 
> Most people _do_ gradually grow to stray from that core focus, and occasionally post here just to "talk to the web homiez" or whatever, play forum games, do social things yes, but that's not the core reason they come here in the FIRST place - logically, it CAN'T be the core reason they come here, in the same way that if you knew nothing about cars, you wouldn't go to a car enthusiast forum just to "hang out and chill". Remember that all words are just representatives of subjective meaning, and the meaning of a brand name is ONLY relevant to uninitiated newcomers. To the existing userbase, it is meaningless, because they have already formed their own "meaning" which supersedes anything we could come up with because it's in their heads, not ours. This is empirical logic.
> 
> ...




Oh no, my emotional feelings!

I'm off to my secret Tumblr ventblog in a minute to type like I'm crying so hard I can't type.

But before I go...

I have an opinion about the name of this forum, on a thread all about the name of this forum. I don't mind giving my reasons to support my opinion. Yet somehow you go from that to me being hysterical and all distraught?

You made more sense back when you basically suggested Google and eBay either always existed or achieved their current level of popularity overnight.

I barely post here anymore, dude. There's some cool people here that I like, and some good threads, but at site level my emotional involvement is close to 0.

Now, if you'll excuse me, blhxyddgdhjfd I can't even


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> "Marked cultural change"?
> 
> Dude what do you think is going to happen? We're literally talking about changing the domain name, not a Communist revolution. It will change absolutely nothing about anything except for the arbitrary sentimental value you hold in your head, which, frankly, is up to you, not us.
> 
> ...



Then why are we even bothering changing the name?  Let's just keep it CWCki Forums, if there's no problem with it.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> post consisting entirely of hyperbole and punchrolling


If you're trying to claim you're _not_ being reactionary or emotional, well, you're not really helping your case here. I'm not attacking you, if that's what you're thinking, just trying to be constructive.

I'm also not insinuating emotions are a bad thing by a long shot, but our strategy for the future of the forums should always be based in logic more than dem feels, which is incidentally the same reason why I am taking this way too fucking seriously. That being said, I'm just one dumb faggot in a sea of hundreds, so feel free to ignore me entirely - just giving some food for thought, that's all.



Absinthe said:


> I have an opinion about the name of this forum, on a thread all about the name of this forum. I don't mind giving my reasons to support my opinion. Yet somehow you go from that to me being hysterical and all distraught?


Hysterical was a shitty word to use. I think what I was trying (poorly) to convey was that you seem to be looking at it from your subjective experience, rather than bigger-picture strategy. Sorry if that was unclear.



Absinthe said:


> You made more sense back when you basically suggested Google and eBay either always existed or achieved their current level of popularity overnight.


I never meant to imply any of that.



Holdek said:


> Then why are we even bothering changing the name?  Let's just keep it CWCki Forums, if there's no problem with it.


Great question!


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 6, 2014)

Voted Apathetic. Personally would prefer it stayed the same because I don't see the point of an overhaul but whatevs. Not a huge difference either way.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> If you're trying to claim you're _not_ being reactionary or emotional, well, you're not really helping your case here. I'm not attacking you, if that's what you're thinking, just trying to be constructive.
> 
> I'm also not insinuating emotions are a bad thing by a long shot, but our strategy for the future of the forums should always be based in logic more than dem feels, which is incidentally the same reason why I am taking this way too fucking seriously. That being said, I'm just one dumb faggot in a sea of hundreds, so feel free to ignore me entirely - just giving some food for thought, that's all.
> 
> ...



"Are you trying to claim you're NOT being hysterical, you hysterical idiot whose opinion I'm going to dismiss by snarkily paraphrasing it in my quote?"

"Oh I'm sorry I shouldn't have called you hysterical."

Seems legit.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 6, 2014)

Call it Deaglenation and make all the smilies mountain dew and skeleton related


----------



## Slowboat to China (Nov 6, 2014)

Apathetic. I'm assuming Chris will still be discussed, and I don't quite see the point of a rebranding, but if it does happen I vote Kiwi Farms/Forum. It's already in common use around here, and kiwi birds are cute.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Then why are we even bothering changing the name?  Let's just keep it CWCki Forums, if there's no problem with it.



Because it isn't jace related enough.
Chris is just,like,you know,like last weeks news man.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Then why are we even bothering changing the name?  Let's just keep it CWCki Forums, if there's no problem with it.


Null wants to decentralize Chris so having it be named the CWCki forums is kind of problematic.


----------



## Kacho (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't care. I come here only for Chris. As long as I can still observe/discuss Chris, it doesn't make a mite of difference to me.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Null wants to decentralize Chris so having it be named the CWCki forums is kind of problematic.



I don't think it's a problem so far.  People come here and post about Jace and GK and whomever.

You can't send a telegraph through American Telephone & Telegraph anymore, but you can buy cable TV and Internet from them.  They still call themselves AT&T.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Kiwi Forums, or Kiwi Farms, whichever. If we're going to be less focused on Chris, then that's a good name that just barely hints at where we come from, but is also vague and open on its own.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

We could call it Clyde's Null's Retard Bin, though.  It gets the point across plainly and is a nod to our history.

Edit: I actually like it better with the wordfilter.


----------



## warongiygas (Nov 6, 2014)

I kind of like Kiwi Farms precisely because what goes on here has nothing to do with kiwis or farming. Besides, a lot of members already refer to the forums as such.


----------



## Enig (Nov 6, 2014)

The Ham Fortress.

People here go around claming that the site has a top secret forum only in the know members can access that just looks like a place to dump ham pics to anyone without the VIP lounge password. In reality, it really is a place to dump ham pics. Then someone like Mylar comes in angry that people are saying things about him in the VIP lounge, and thus we quantum ham lock the mylar man. Then we move on to claiming the VIP lounge is really the entryway for a massive bulletin board system ran off of Atari STs running Gentoo dedicated to turning spasm into a manchurian candidate machine.

I have no fucking idea what I am even saying right now.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> I don't think it's a problem so far.  People come here and post about Jace and GK and whomever.
> 
> You can't send a telegraph through American Telephone & Telegraph anymore, but you can buy cable TV and Internet from them.  They still call themselves AT&T.


I kinda agree with that but it seems to be a personal thing to Null judging from his tone. If he feels its a problem then it's his right to change it.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 6, 2014)

I made this for cwc adult chronicles but we can use it here if you guys want


----------



## niggers (Nov 6, 2014)

i dont necessarily want to move away from CWC but i do want to move away from the CWCki all things considered. 

as hype as everyone is on the kiwi thing, i dont want to rebrand from a chris reference to a jace inside joke. that seems like a lateral movement.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 6, 2014)

SonicsArmsAreBlue.com


----------



## Glaive (Nov 6, 2014)

Enig said:


> the VIP lounge is really the entryway for a massive bulletin board system ran off of Atari STs running Gentoo...
> 
> I have no fucking idea l.



Nah man, The Kiwi Forums only run on one specific OS



Spoiler



Linux/GNU Zealand


----------



## Ouija Board (Nov 6, 2014)

I kinda like Kiwi Forums myself. I personally am not creative at coming up with names but I thought of nationofhysterics.com or nationofidiots.com. I also like the villageofidiots.com that someone else came up with.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 6, 2014)

I guess I'm in the camp of apathetics who would favor the name Kiwi Forum if the name change goes down. Something like Kiwi Loons or village of idiots might work too.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm partial to Kiwi being part of the new name like many others, most people refer to this place as "The Kiwi Farm" anyway and it's similar enough to the current name that there wouldn't be much confusion resulting from a name switch, but at the same time it's easier to understand how to say instead of having to explain "CWC" is pronounced "Quick" and, naturally, distances us from the namesake as is the intention of the name change.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Nov 6, 2014)

I hit apathetic because its the closest to describing how I feel. 

Call it whatever you like but before the announcement of the closure of the private forum, this board had already taken a decisive shift towards general lolcows. A new name to reflect that change is probably best practice, objectively speaking. However if you guys are vehemently against that for some reason I haven't thought of I'm fine with that as well. 


Kiwi farms is good because iirc a few lolcows call us that at already. So not only is it an homage to Chris but its also a nod at the other lolcows were focusing on. 

Just my 2 cents. Its not terribly helpful but I'm fine with whatever you guys choose.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm all for Kiwi Farms. 

The name makes me kinda hungry.


----------



## c-no (Nov 6, 2014)

Like anyone else, Kiwi Farms or Kiwi Forums. There is a ring to it. Plus, many are for that name. I am apathetic to the rebranding but if it were to proceed, I'd like to see the name Kiwi Farms.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 6, 2014)

kiwi farm. singular.


----------



## Golly (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Kiwi, but I'd rather keep it to Forums rather than Farm. Ultimately, I'm indifferent, though. I'll keep coming back no matter what.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 6, 2014)

If we're attempting to decentralize the theme of the forum from one lolcow I don't see the point in renaming the forum after an inside joke based upon another one. With that logic we're essentially scheduled to rename the forum every few years once we all inevitably tire of Jace or Tyce or whoever came up with "Kiwi Farm". I get the joke, it's a neat little homage, but if we're trying not to keep the Chris theme I also don't get why we're going with a name that's basically just a bastardization of the name we currently have, ergo arbitrarily keeping that connection to Chris in some abstract way.

I'm apathetic toward the name change myself (even though I am here largely for Chris), however I think it's a bit silly to almost unanimously cling onto one tongue-in-cheek joke name.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Kiwi Farm is the way to go.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't vote because I'm in favour, but not adamant.

If I can get in one last dig at Chris, unlike him, this forum _has _changed and grown up over time so rebranding makes a certain amount of sense. I also love the idea of the Chris memes and smilies still floating around so over time their meaning passes into obscure folklore.

I look forward to where this "Ian rebranding something" discussion goes.

Also, if you happen to read this Null, will there be an opportunity for those with cwc-themed usernames to change them if we so wish to reflect the decreased cwc focus? just a thought.


----------



## Loke (Nov 6, 2014)

THE WRITERS said:


> Kiwi Farms makes me laugh every fucking time I read it but the important part of a brand name is that the meaning, implications, and style are all very obvious to newcomers at first glance, because most people do not give more than one glance at something before they disregard it as "Gay" and go back to jacking off to hentai or browsing EBay for paintball guns.
> 
> I.E. you want to read the title and immediately get "oh this is something I may be interested in hmm yes verily much I will register the account now" not "what the fuck is some farming website doing with sonic webcomics as the background"
> 
> ...


All good points, but I have an objection. Is the word "4chan" related to something mainstream and instantly recognizable? I don't care one way or the other about the restructuring of the site, but I do think that all this handwringing over the name is silly. Just freaking call it the Kiwi forums if you must change the name. I'm pretty new, and I've picked up all the silly slang and memes. 
Edit: My point about 4chan being, obviously, that that site became immensely popular despite its nonsequitor name.


----------



## milkshark (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms is a great name. Nobody will care why it's named that. There's no need to spell it out or explain the shift. Does an obese 8 year old care why her favorite restaurant is named McDonald's? It accomplishes a shift away from CWC-centric forum focus. It sounds slightly familiar to us who've been here a while too.


----------



## Zvantastika (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiwi Farms indeed.


----------



## Konstantinos (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm all for Kiwi Farms. It would be a refreshing take on things considering that we're moving away from being completely Chris-oriented. Not to mention, it would serve as a nod to our history as having been started as a Chris forum.


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't want this to happen, because I'm afraid of change, but Chandler and Friends would be a good name.


----------



## The Mackers (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Kiwi forums for the Tyce reference... I actually don't mind Kiwi Farms either, just as long as that fuck Golden Knight doesn't take credit, there doesn't need to be another reason to inflate his ego any more than it is.

If the name change happens, and he starts gloating, somebody better chime in to him that Tyce came up with his totally orignal idea a year before


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

The Mackers said:


> I like Kiwi forums for the Tyce reference... I actually don't mind Kiwi Farms either, just as long as that fuck Golden Knight doesn't take credit, there doesn't need to be another reason to inflate his ego any more than it is.
> 
> If the name change happens, and he starts gloating, somebody better chime in to him that Tyce came up with his totally orignal idea a year before


Didn't we call it the Kiwi Farms before GK because of Jace screaming it and slurring it once? I forgot.


----------



## exball (Nov 6, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Didn't we call it the Kiwi Farms before GK because of Jace screaming it and slurring it once? I forgot.


I always thought it came from Tyce.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

exball said:


> I always thought it came from Tyce.


It did but he spelled it 'kiwi forums' but then I thought once Jace slurred it up after that.

This has a weird timeline for an in joke.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Uzumaki said:


> "Are you trying to claim you're NOT being hysterical, you hysterical idiot whose opinion I'm going to dismiss by snarkily paraphrasing it in my quote?"
> 
> "Oh I'm sorry I shouldn't have called you hysterical."
> 
> Seems legit.


No disagreement there. None of my posts in this thread have made any fucking sense. I am not normally this bad at posting, promise.

My point was (and still is, even as shit as I have been about conveying it) a lot of the concerns people have aren't really something that's worth worrying about too much, because it's worrying about purely speculative outcomes, instead of focusing on what we know will _likely_ happen based on logical understandings of how forums culture and branding works... basically we shouldn't worry that there will be some sweeping change of our culture because of a domain name because I think that particular fear is unfounded. I regret that I absolutely fucking_ butchered_ the delivery of this message to the extent and it made me look like I was condemning people and being autistic and obnoxious as fuck over something very trivial. *Whoops*






*crosses arms over chest, falls backwards into coffin which immediately slams shut*

On topic we should probably create a poll for a new name assuming we ARE rebranding because the votes seem that the majority wants to rebrand (if only narrowly)


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it


----------



## The Mackers (Nov 6, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Didn't we call it the Kiwi Farms before GK because of Jace screaming it and slurring it once? I forgot.


Thats the thing, we did, but Golden Knight indendently came up with the same name, after Jace and Tyce and subsequently us, started saying it.

My point is, I don't want to see any smug rantings from that shithead, thinking the hundreds of us on this forum follow his every whim, especially when he'd be really wrong. I just want that, if he starts taking credit, for him to be told straight away that we're not all about him.

But I'm ok with Tyce or Jace thinking that


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

please rebrand the forums to zoequinn.xxx


----------



## The Mackers (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it


holy shit Null, this page is fantastic


----------



## DustygreeneNCR (Nov 6, 2014)

Milkyforums? Cowhoards.com?


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 6, 2014)

lolgarden.com
lolpasture.com
lolmuseum.com


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 6, 2014)

infected taint forums


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

taintstersparadise.com


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 6, 2014)

exball said:


> I always thought it came from Tyce.


It was Tyce. I have video proof.




Skip to 1:25.
Jace's reaction is hilarious.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 6, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> taintstersparadise.com



taintedperception.edu


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Taintsforthememories.org


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 6, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Taintsforthememories.org



taintthistownred.gov


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 6, 2014)

jesusfuckcanwestoptalkingaboutchris'snecroticpatchasspit.edu?


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 6, 2014)

Randall Fragg said:


> jesusfuckcanwestoptalkingaboutchris'snecroticpatchasspit.edu?



okay.org

(incidentally, that one is squatted by a blank page)


----------



## Protoman (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally would rather it stayed the Cwcki Forums, but if we do rebrand I think we should avoid any references to other lolcows in the new name. Lolcows come and go, and even with a plentiful lolcow like Jace, eventually the milk will run dry and we'll be left wondering whether or not we should rebrand again. Choosing something nice and generalized would be a good idea, I think.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Randall Fragg said:


> jesusfuckcanwestoptalkingaboutchris'snecroticpatchasspit.edu?


Taintnothingtoworryaboutimdone.gov


----------



## The Nameless One (Nov 6, 2014)

So shoot me, but I'm not gaga over the name "Kiwi Forum" like many of my colleagues are. I actually agree that, even if it seems really funny and topical now, it's going to be pretty irrelevant in the not too distant future. I mean, "Kiwi Forum" is just a pun on "CWCki Forum" like "CWCki" is a pun on "Wiki." Once people get tired of Jace, it's just going to be "Why the hell did we rename ourselves the Kiwi Forum?"

I think "Kiwi Forum" is only worth being the name of the off-topic/general discussion board.


ASoulMan said:


> lolmuseum.com


Actually, I like the idea of using the word "museum" in the name, since I think it sums up what we're about pretty well. Putting bizarre people up on display, chronicling every bit of information about them, and discussing every. minute. detail to the death. Lolcow Museum? Even then, I'm not sure about the staying power of the term "lolcow," but eh, too much apathy to care one way or another.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think the name "Kiwi Forum/Farm" is going to become irrelevant or nonsensical as soon as Jace dries up. While it did originate from him, the name really has nothing to do with him directly, other than the fact that he made it. It's like saying we'd have to get rid of some of the Chris smilies if the person who made them left the forum. Sure, they are the ones who created them, but unless they're requesting that we no longer use their smiley's, their absence doesn't make the smileys themselves less enjoyable or less useful.

If, somewhere down the line, we decide to stop covering Jace, I don't see why we'd have any reason to change name away from "Kiwi Forum" or "Kiwi Farm". Hell, at that point, most newcomers probably won't even know it originated from him, much less feel like its inappropriate to keep the name after we stop covering him.

At any rate, I think "Kiwi Farm/Forum" has the added benefit of being close enough phonetically to "CWCki Forum" that name recognition might not be a huge deal. If I'm not mistaken, "CWCki Forum" is fairly a well recognized name as it is, so it'd be a shame to lose that completely in favor of a name that's not only completely unrelated to who we are as a community, but is instead simply calculated to bring more/better newcomers in.


----------



## klystron (Nov 6, 2014)

Robert F. Chandler Memorial Foundation for Internet Culture


----------



## Holdek (Nov 7, 2014)

Chris'Ass.com


----------



## exball (Nov 7, 2014)

imbetterthanchrisbecause.com


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 7, 2014)

Spook Central


----------



## Ariel (Nov 7, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Spook Central


fatman.farm


----------



## klystron (Nov 7, 2014)

church.tj

(Tajikistan)


----------



## derpi (Nov 7, 2014)

Over 9000 hours in MS Paint : >

(I just wanted an excuse to draw an ugly kiwi ;-; )


----------



## lolwut (Nov 7, 2014)

nullskids.org "Home of the 400-pound furries!"


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)

fatman.xxx


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)

also more importantly, @Null will we lose points and trophy info?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 7, 2014)

CatParty said:


> also more importantly, @Null will we lose points and trophy info?


It's unlikely. I don't predict trophies would be affected by the rebranding. It sound unnecessary.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

The database will be carried over in tact.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 7, 2014)

This is the forum for the Cwcki, I think it should stay the same. The scope may have creeped to include more lolcows but at heart and soul it still is a forum about one particular autistic manchild.


----------



## champthom (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd like to share my feelings on the subject, as I am the TRUE and HONEST founder of the forum.

I mostly made this place to discuss Chris as I felt there wasn't a dedicated place to do so - pretty much people either whined about how they couldn't get into PVCC or they'd go on /cow/ and then get bitched for talking about Chris when he was "over." So instead they'd do it on the CWCki itself and that annoyed the hell out of me because they'd do it on talk pages. I was skeptical about allowing discussion about other lolcows because I felt like /cow/ had that area covered.

We've grown a lot and the CWCki connection is very tenuous at this point. I've heard people use the term "sonichu.com" to refer to the wiki and I was confused, like if they thought CWCki was some sort of dirty word and then I realized - people now associate "CWCki" with these forums. Instead of associating the CWCki with the actual wiki, it's actually being overtaken by these forums. I mostly went with the name CWCki Forums in the same vein that the HR Wiki (a wiki on Homestar Runner) did to mostly handle the same problem - give a place for people to discuss the cartoons instead of doing it on the wiki itself. I also used it as sort to convey quality and officiality - this wasn't just me making a forum for myself, this was related to the CWCki and there would be some basic rules and attempts to have some decent level of quality discussion. There had been people who made their own Chris forums mostly as a way to lure "spergs" in so they can troll them and I didn't want people to think I was doing that. People are now getting confused over the relationship between the CWCki Forums and the CWCki itself as sometimes people will go to the CWCki itself to talk about something that happened to them on the forums when that's really not the place and likewise, people think this is the place to make substantive CWCki discussions, which isn't bad but that's not really ideal. I had thought of some way to disassociate the two to more or less protect the CWCki "brand." 

I feel that you gotta give the people what they want and there's a demand for people talking about other lolcows. Not my bag but gotta give room to grow. /cow/ was originally /cwc/ and they changed as they didn't want to be limited to discussion about Chris. Likewise, PVCC eventually made forums to discuss other lolcows when Chris trolling started to die down. I still want Chris to have a prominent place but I don't want us to feel restrained over what we can do because of our name. 

In a way, it's a bit of a change in culture but I think we're allowing ourselves to grow. They'll still be a place to talk about Chris and if you're interested in that, you can just hang out on the Chris forum. If you're interested in some other lolcows, they'll be places for that. If that's not your thing, there's the Off Topic forums. Our common unity might not be Chris but it will be that we're all horrible people who laugh at the misfortunes of others.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 7, 2014)

Speaking of kiwis and farms...

Did you know that most species of kiwi birds are endangered to some degree?  I find the new forum rebrand to be fitting, since it would be renamed after a bird that has trouble breeding and defending itself. Doesn't OPL himself have trouble breeding and defending himself from predators/trolls?

Also, this is how you farm kiwi fruits. I didn't know kiwis grew on a vine!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Nov 7, 2014)

Kiwi Farms all the way.


----------



## Zekesman (Nov 7, 2014)

I say keep the name. Honour the past. If the forum changes, then atleast name a subsection cwckiforums or something cwcki-like.  Respect your roots as they say over there.


----------



## Silvana (Nov 7, 2014)

Kiwis are wonderful creatures - and Kiwi Farm is a _great _name! (Though I do appreciate the reasoning behind calling ourselves "Kiwi Forums", simply as a means of making our purpose a little clearer...)


----------



## Silver (Nov 8, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> Kiwi Farm singular.
> Also people have mentioned a wish to keep the chris emotes, maybe we could in the context of "lolcow emotes" and get people to make emotes of TJChurch (an emote version of the photo we have of him would be beautiful I think) and Golday and more Jace, etc


----------



## PacSol (Nov 8, 2014)

I voted Apathetic. I rather like Kiwi Farm, but it really doesn't matter to me if the name changes or if it stays the same.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 8, 2014)

Kiwi Farm or bust.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Nov 8, 2014)

COMMANDO (1985) FORUMS


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 8, 2014)

Chanspotting.

I dunno. I got nuthin'.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 9, 2014)

I voted Apathetic, but a number of the suggestions I've seen after a quick skim of the thread look good to me - Kiwi Farms, Village of Idiots, among others.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 9, 2014)

Why not just leave it as the CWCKI Forums but just de-emphasize Chris, Sonichu, connection to the CWCki, and all that?


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2014)

Chanosphere?


----------



## Blueberry (Nov 9, 2014)

I really hope Chris gets angry if there is a rebranding that takes less focus on him.


----------



## BlueSpikeLegend (Nov 10, 2014)

"The Tug Boat: See how a Autistic Webcomic artist who is a Lesbian trapped in a man body spends your* tax dollars" 
"*assuming you are american"


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 10, 2014)

Dean Ween said:


> I really hope Chris gets angry if there is a rebranding that takes less focus on him.



Honestly, I wonder if he'd see that as a victory over the DANG DIRTY TROLLS.  They've moved on to other things, which he could take as a sign of GodJesus blessing him for his perseverance.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 10, 2014)

Kiwi Farm has a ring to it, it's similar enough to our old name that people will understand it's the same forum, is steeped in our history without being too stupid, and it immediately suggests forum iconography with that Kiwi Farmer that people are already drawing.

I haven't really seen any other suggestions that tick even half the boxes Kiwi does. Hell, I've barely seen any suggestions that weren't deliberately bad joke names. I think this idea is what we got. Kiwi Farms is pretty much what this group of people can come up with. I don't think we're going to build a better mousetrap here.

I don't have strong feelings either way though. As long as my old bookmarks redirect you can call yourselves whatever the hell you want.


----------



## TaterBot (Nov 10, 2014)

Kiwi Farms sounds like a place to buy little hairy green fruits. Tyce said it and it's funny but he also called us "buncha fuckin little bitches" but we aren't entertaining _that _idea.

lolcowcentral



Spoiler



steepedinlolcowlore.wut


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2014)

As a serious alternative to Kiwi Farms or variations of, how about atsimu?


----------



## exball (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm still feeling imbetterthanchrisbecause.com


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 10, 2014)

Null said:


> As a serious alternative to Kiwi Farms or variations of, how about atsimu?


I threw out atsimuspeaks a while back. As a whole though atsimu works.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 10, 2014)

Null said:


> As a serious alternative to Kiwi Farms or variations of, how about atsimu?



Come on, Null. We're a community dedicated to lolcows. There is no seriousness here. Besides, I like kiwis. And farms.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2014)

Lurker said:


> Come on, Null. We're a community dedicated to lolcows. There is no seriousness here. Besides, I like kiwis. And farms.


My concern is now that kiwi and farms are both real words.

kiwifarm.com, taken
kiwifarms.com, taken
farms.kiwi, taken
farm.kiwi, taken
kiwi.farm, taken

These things are real and domain squatters know that.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 10, 2014)

Null said:


> My concern is now that kiwi and farms are both real words.
> 
> kiwifarm.com, taken
> kiwifarms.com, taken
> ...



I should have thought of that possibility. Well, yeah, in that case, atsimu's pretty good. Stay the course, man.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 10, 2014)

Null said:


> My concern is now that kiwi and farms are both real words.
> 
> kiwifarm.com, taken
> kiwifarms.com, taken
> ...



kiwi.farms.com isn't taken...yet. Neither is farmingkiwi.com.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> kiwi.farms.com isn't taken...yet. Neither is farmingkiwi.com.


farms.com is taken. You would have to own farms.com to make a kiwi.farms.com


----------



## Glaive (Nov 10, 2014)

I do like name CWCki but always thought the full name CWCkiforums was a bit redundant.

Also, with the announcement of the future wiki portion of the site, I think we should be leaning towards something at least moderately short and catchy.
Kiwi Farms is pretty good.  Kiwi Forums is similarly redundant as original though.
Plus if we include the word Kiwi, it gives us some creative options for the wiki portion.
Kiwiki being obvious one.

OR

You could always go in the direction of playing with domain name words like

Kiwi.ki or kiwifarms.net

EDIT: Kiwi.ki is taken
*R.I.P.*


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 10, 2014)

Glaive said:


> I do like name CWCki but always thought the full name CWCkiforums was a bit redundant.
> 
> Also, with the announcement of the future wiki portion of the site, I think we should be leaning towards something at least moderately short and catchy.
> Kiwi Farms is pretty good.  Kiwi Forums is similarly redundant as original though.
> ...


Wiki  portion of the site? Did I miss something?

This may just be my opinion but I think its really silly to be dancing around thinking of as many variants of Kiwi Farm as we can just to get it to work.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 10, 2014)

Leave out farms. Forums makes more sense to newer users and farms makes us look autistic.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2014)

Final tally. Will be changing vote here soon.

*Adamant; this is something I want.*
71 vote(s)
25.6%
*Apathetic; I don't care.*
163 vote(s)
58.8%
*Adverse; changing the name of the forum will fluster me greatly.*
43 vote(s)
15.5%


----------



## Glaive (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr. Meme said:


> Leave out farms. Forums makes more sense to newer users and farms makes us look autistic.



That is like naming 4chan: 4chanimageboard.org

Unneeded. The shorter the better.  So yeah maybe even axing farms


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 10, 2014)

Can we be the kikwis?


Spoiler


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr. Meme said:


> Leave out farms. Forums makes more sense to newer users and farms makes us look autistic.



We are autistic, though.


----------



## Soew (Nov 11, 2014)

just thought i should point out kiwifarm.org seems to be available.


----------



## Payday (Nov 11, 2014)

How about  "John Matrix" or "Bennett" or "Sully" or "Jenny!" or "One Gi-gantic Mo-ther-fucker" or "Have some beers in Val Verde" or "Huntin' Slash" or "Commando, Kirby, Code Red, Coordinates" or "Payday" or "Girl George" or "Downwind?!?" or "Piss-Ant Soldier" or "Rocket Launcher"


----------



## rocket (Nov 11, 2014)

the top three domain choices are all good imo but kiwi farms is prob my favorite of the lot

*edit:* i don't follow jace or tgk, so my preference arrives independent of whatever jokes they apparently made


----------



## Null (Nov 11, 2014)

This is my formal list so far:

atsimu.com
kiwifarms.net
sperg.club
lolcow.kiwi

I've added "lolcow.kiwi" -- it strays farther away from everything else we've discussed, but maybe it'll stick with some people.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 11, 2014)

sonicsarmsare.blue
tj.church
ruse.cruises
kiwi.farm
pal.gal
shit.post
lolcow.rodeo
tomgirl.sexy
bent.wang (yes, .wang is a domain)


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 11, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> sonicsarmsare.blue
> tj.church
> ruse.cruises
> kiwi.farm
> ...


bent.wang and ruse.cruises are my favorites.


----------



## Loke (Nov 11, 2014)

*Sigh* Do we need to drop Sonichu.com? Can't we just restructure the site? So many of these are in-jokes, corruptions of good ideas, or simply unavailable due to domain squatters. Atismu is retarded, no one is ever going to think to look for that, and we can't have Kiwi.farm or anything short of Kiw.i.farm or something like it. At that point, why bother if we're not going to reflect what we are?


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2014)

Loke said:


> *Sigh* Do we need to drop Sonichu.com? Can't we just restructure the site? So many of these are in-jokes, corruptions of good ideas, or simply unavailable due to domain squatters. Atismu is retarded, no one is ever going to think to look for that, and we can't have Kiwi.farm or anything short of Kiw.i.farm or something like it. At that point, why bother if we're not going to reflect what we are?


I do not own sonichu.com


----------



## FogHornCakeHorn (Nov 12, 2014)

The new forum should be called The Barbara Chandler's Son Appreciation Forum.


----------



## Loke (Nov 12, 2014)

Null said:


> I do not own sonichu.com


I see; that shuts me up.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 12, 2014)

www.cwckiforumsthenextgeneration.com


----------



## Watcher (Nov 12, 2014)

Holdek said:


> www.cwckiforumsthenextgeneration.com


----------



## CatParty (Nov 12, 2014)

Holdek said:


> www.cwckiforumsthenextgeneration.com




link doesn't work


----------



## Holdek (Nov 12, 2014)

CatParty said:


> link doesn't work


Are you using safari


----------



## CatParty (Nov 12, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Are you using safari




always!


----------



## Watcher (Nov 12, 2014)

CatParty said:


> always!





Cuddlebug said:


> 1 minute ago - Null:
> @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, SAFARI
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Null (Nov 13, 2014)

Poll reset


----------



## ShavedSheep (Nov 14, 2014)

something at *.kiwi


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2014)

ShavedSheep said:


> something at *.kiwi


I thought about buying lolcow.kiwi but I don't think we want lolcow in our name.

tbh I really hate the word lolcow because it's insufficient.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Nov 14, 2014)

How bout "The LOLcattle and Kiwi Farmers Olde Village Pub"?


----------



## Heretics on Holiday (Nov 14, 2014)

Probably too late, but I'm thinking Spergs R Us. Could fit into spergsr.us . It tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## exball (Nov 16, 2014)

So how long are cwckiforums and kiwifarms.net going be operating at the same time?


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2014)

exball said:


> So how long are cwckiforums and kiwifarms.net going be operating at the same time?


There's a lot of things I need to do to the new domain to make it ready for general use. The release strategy is this:

1. Internal building of the new domain.
2. Refabricate cwckiforums.com to be just Chris boards using the current style). Link to the new domain.
3. People who want to use kiwifarms.net will get all the new stuff I do. People who use cwckiforums.com get a slimmed down retro experience.

I have no reason to ever take down the old domain.


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2014)

Good news -- the guys that made the theme I'm using on the new website came through with an update I requested and I'm now ready to begin adding in the custom stuff.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 16, 2014)

I was at the kiwi farms somehow... did I go through a wormhole or something?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I was at the kiwi farms somehow... did I go through a wormhole or something?


You're probably possessed by daemons now.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 17, 2014)

Null said:


> Good news -- the guys that made the theme I'm using on the new website came through with an update I requested and I'm now ready to begin adding in the custom stuff.



Looks good so far. ^_^


----------



## rocket (Nov 17, 2014)

I thought that the changes weren't rolling out until XenForo 2.0?  Not that I have a problem with it.  Just curious if the timetable was bumped up for a reason besides "why the fuck not."


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2014)

rocket said:


> I thought that the changes weren't rolling out until XenForo 2.0?  Not that I have a problem with it.  Just curious if the timetable was bumped up for a reason besides "why the fuck not."


Because I found out Xenforo 2.0.0 is slated for late 2015.


----------



## Null (Nov 18, 2014)

Progress on the new theme is moving along quickly. Here is a snapshot of the entire thing when viewing chat.

http://i.imgur.com/0w2QAbc.png

If you'd like to start looking at the forums through the kiwifarms.net , I would welcome any feedback.

My current to-do list is as follows:

User profile sidebar headings are ugly.
Pop-up chat completely unfinished.
Chat smilies need to be updated to work using the new code (easier to view).
Forum theme layout needs to be reworked so it uses sticky footers (page always takes up 100% height)
Properly fix message inline anchors

Additionally

Lolcow specific backgrounds need to be generated
Backgrounds need to be defucked so that don't use fucking background-sizing: cover hack
Logo competition.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 18, 2014)

Where do we report new site bugs?
It's being a little buggy on my profile with stuff showing up twice. I'll just leave this screenshot here I think it explains itself.



Spoiler: bottom photo is old site












EDIT: I meant the "Mmm yeah"'s, I'm not having problem with double posting or anything. There was only one CP post on my profile when i put this up, theres two now cuz he's a funny fucker


----------



## CatParty (Nov 18, 2014)

no i posted it twice


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 18, 2014)

@Null okay officially making this the bug report thread 


http://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/2/2174.jpg?1416265251 4 minutes agoRonald Gaygun: 
Okay, ever since the new domain went live it takes me several tries to log in here, by the time the page refreshes after logging in it has logged me out


----------



## CatParty (Nov 18, 2014)

Melchett said:


> @Null okay officially making this the bug report thread
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/2/2174.jpg?1416265251 4 minutes agoRonald Gaygun:
> Okay, ever since the new domain went live it takes me several tries to log in here, by the time the page refreshes after logging in it has logged me out




no the forums is learning to keep him out. becoming sentient


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Nov 18, 2014)

Melchett said:


> @Null okay officially making this the bug report thread
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/2/2174.jpg?1416265251 4 minutes agoRonald Gaygun:
> Okay, ever since the new domain went live it takes me several tries to log in here, by the time the page refreshes after logging in it has logged me out


I should specify, this only happens at home, on my college wifi connection. The new site works great!


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 18, 2014)

Images in the MOTD handle a lot differently in the new layout.






Not sure if that's intentional.


----------



## Silver (Nov 18, 2014)

Got an issue with the "Forums Chat Members" bar. When I access a page through clicking a link, the bar appears kind of in the middle of the page rather than at the top:


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 18, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> Got an issue with the "Forums Chat Members" bar. When I access a page through clicking a link, the bar appears kind of in the middle of the page rather than at the top:


I think that's what Null meant by "message inline anchors," he was talking about it earlier in chat.

Edit: Also the big red rule boxes don't show up in the new forum.


----------



## Null (Nov 19, 2014)

@Melchett's double-like bug is fixed.
@Mauvman Shuffleboard -- the MOTD images are now capped at thumbnail size.

@Altissimo  -- on the list.


----------

